
Show HN: tor.js - Minimal JS library to check if your visitors are using TOR - l1am0
https://simon-frey.eu/torjs/
======
robbya
I'm confused. The Github link just has PHP code to perform the check, but the
linked page clearly shows javascript usage. Maybe the link is wrong?

Since Tor users may also have javascript disabled, I'd suggest that the PHP
could add a link for the user to click manually.

~~~
helb
The tor.js file is probably generated by that PHP script:

    
    
        <?php
        header('Content-type: text/javascript; charset=utf-8');
        …

~~~
l1am0
Yes that is how it works. I will add the deployment documentation in the
github to make it more clear

